# Tree leaf compound may help prevent skin aging



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Tree leaf compound may help prevent skin aging by Jonathan Benson, staff writer (NaturalNews) A new study published in the American Chemical Society’s (ACS) Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry highlights a new beneficial use for poplar tree leaf buds. When extracted, the antioxidants and other substances found in the buds effectively fight against, and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

